
Should tech talks be rated - arranrp
Should there be a standard rating of conference talks? Should events advise attendees of content that might take a talk beyond a U rate? The bellow rating systems are those of British Board of Film Classification and used for film, videos an games ( http://www.bbfc.co.uk ).<p>U: Suitable for all
 - No discriminatory language or behaviour unless clearly disapproved of.
 - No references to illegal drugs or drug misuse unless they are infrequent and innocuous, or there is a clear educational purpose or anti-drug message suitable for young children.
 - Scary sequences should be mild, brief and unlikely to cause undue anxiety to young children. The outcome should be reassuring.
 - Infrequent use only of very mild bad language.
 - Occasional natural nudity, with no sexual context.
 - Mild sexual behaviour (for example, kissing) and references only (for example, to ‘making love’).<p>12: Suitable for 12 years and over
 - Discriminatory language or behaviour must not be endorsed by the work as a whole. Aggressive discriminatory language or behaviour is unlikely to be acceptable unless clearly condemned.
 - Any misuse of drugs must be infrequent and should not be glamorised or give instructional detail.
 - Moderate language is allowed. The use of strong language (for example, ‘fuck’) must be infrequent.
 - Nudity is allowed, but in a sexual context must be brief and discreet.
 - Sexual activity may be briefly and discreetly portrayed. Sex references should not go beyond what is suitable for young teenagers. Frequent crude references are unlikely to be acceptable.<p>18: Suitable only for adults
In line with the consistent findings of the BBFC’s public consultations and The Human Rights Act 1998, at ‘18’ the BBFC’s guideline concerns will not normally override the principle that adults should be free to choose their own entertainment. Exceptions are most likely in the following areas:<p>- where material or treatment appears to the BBFC to risk harm to individuals or, through their behaviour, to society – for example, any detailed portrayal of violent or dangerous acts, or of illegal drug use, which may cause harm to public health or morals. This may include portrayals of sexual or sexualised violence which might, for example, eroticise or endorse sexual assault
======
caw
I don't see why you need to rate them. What problem does this solve?

Posted talks on the internet? Well, you're on the internet, there's 5 million
things worse than what you're watching, all fewer than 3 clicks away.

At a conference? If you're going to a professional conference then you're
probably old enough to be aware that such things in the world exist.

Would someone skip an event because they might be offended? My opinion would
be to let them be offended. If many people are offended, the speaker isn't
appropriately addressing the audience (in which case they won't be a speaker
next year), and you always have the option to just leave the room.

~~~
arranrp
I've been in talks where 20% f the audience got up and walked out and that
person still has a strong speaking carear. To many customers for events vs
good events.

